# General > Sport >  Free fitness offer for High Life members and friends

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Free fitness offer for High Life members and friends*

Help is at hand for Highland folk, whose New Year resolution is to get fit in 2011.  The Highland Council is offering one free month of membership to the popular leisure scheme, High Life, for existing all inclusive members and a friend, who signs up for membership during January.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

